# Imagine if we had an original autograph..



## Polanus1561 (Feb 13, 2018)

Joseph Pipa said in one of his podcast that it may lead to another Golden Calf type situation, of physical reverence over the parchment.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Feb 13, 2018)

John Yap said:


> it may lead to another Golden Calf type situation



I think it would be worth the risk .
Hopefully, we have moved beyond worshipping a piece of brass, or parchment.

2 Kings 18:4
He removed the high places, and brake the images, and cut down the groves, and brake in pieces the brasen serpent that Moses had made: for unto those days the children of Israel did burn incense to it: and he called it Nehushtan.


----------



## earl40 (Feb 13, 2018)

Ed Walsh said:


> I think it would be worth the risk .
> Hopefully, we have moved beyond worshipping a piece of brass, or parchment.



I wish that were so. I used to wish I could travel to the "Holy" land but as grow older such a pilgrimage is fleeing from my thoughts.....thankfully. Not to say I would not enjoy traveling there, but the thought that such a place as being "holy" is foolishness. Special yes, but not holy.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 13, 2018)

earl40 said:


> I used to wish I could travel to the "Holy" land



You mean Scotland, right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 13, 2018)

John Yap said:


> Joseph Pipa said in one of his podcast that it may lead to another Golden Calf type situation, of physical reverence over the parchment.


It is a commonly used argument along the lines as a speculative proffered answer as to why God did not preserve _autographa_...only the _apographa_.


----------



## Dachaser (Feb 13, 2018)

John Yap said:


> Joseph Pipa said in one of his podcast that it may lead to another Golden Calf type situation, of physical reverence over the parchment.


It would probably cause 2 things, would force us to see that NONE of us were right on just what the perfect translation was, and that human nature being what it is, eventually would venerate it and see it as somehow standing in for God.


----------



## Dachaser (Feb 13, 2018)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> You mean Scotland, right?


Nope, right here next to Detroit Rock City.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dachaser (Feb 13, 2018)

Dachaser said:


> Nope, right here next to Detroit Rock City.


I think that we all agree here that when the Lions made the Super Bowl, the Second Coming would happen, and spoil the chance to see that happen!


----------



## ZackF (Feb 13, 2018)

John Yap said:


> Joseph Pipa said in one of his podcast that it may lead to another Golden Calf type situation, of physical reverence over the parchment.



It should be all too peculiar for the Roman Catholic in all reliquaries in the world at least autograph fragments of the Scriptures have not survived. Especially if Jesus' blood and Mary's breast milk have. Not to mention wood from the cross.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 14, 2018)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> You mean Scotland, right?





Dachaser said:


> Nope, right here next to Detroit Rock City.


Remember, a fact from Church History, Scotland, not Detroit, is known as the 'Land of the Covenant'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Berean (Feb 14, 2018)

ZackF said:


> Not to mention wood from the cross.



Enough wood there to open a lumber yard.


----------



## Dachaser (Feb 14, 2018)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Remember, a fact from Church History, Scotland, not Detroit, is known as the 'Land of the Covenant'


I did not know that, as Detroit is sometimes called "The place where all things go to die"


----------

